# Breech



## DeathsBreath (9 mo ago)

I Have a S&W SD40 VE that jams as loading..my question is can I sand Breech down a little to solve this issue? And if so what sandpaper? I have up to 2500 grit..


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I wouldn’t sand it. Maybe polish. But sanding could change headspace slightly. Other things to check would be the extractor hook for any burrs or sharp edges on the underside, which could be causing rounds to hang up. Lightly sanding those surfaces of the extractor may make a difference, and if you mess that up it is a cheaper part to replace. Also make sure the extractor isn’t binding and that the spring and plunger for the extractor are moving as well. 

I would definitely do all of the small parts inspecting and addressing before doing anything to the slide itself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would contact S&W and talk to them. They will probably ship you a label if you ask, so you don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DeathsBreath said:


> I Have a S&W SD40 VE that jams as loading..my question is can I sand Breech down a little to solve this issue? And if so what sandpaper? I have up to 2500 grit..


How many rounds have been through it? Have you ever changed springs, magazine, recoil, etc. 1st thing to look at is the recoil spring, magazine spring, extractor, and extractor spring. Has the pistol worked fine in the past?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I agree with above.....try to figure out what is causing the jams. It could be bad mags or out of spec ammo- either of which are easy to fix.

I see folks on some forums that disassemble new guns and polish everything before they ever shoot them. I never understand that.


----------

